# Instinct Raw Boost thoughts



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I've been trying this food for a month now in the chicken flavor:
http://www.naturesvariety.com/Instinct/RawBoost/dog/chicken

Jazz isn't eating any more food than he ate before, but he has gained a little weight, which is great! I looked and looked for the highest calorie dog kibble that had good ingredients in it. I settled on this one. He likes it, but I wish it had large sized kibbles. What is it with all this tiny kibbles anyway? This food occasionally gets stuck in his teeth because of the small size, but he works it out. It's 495 calories a cup. 

If anyone knows of a higher calorie, quality pet kibble let me know. The super high protein of this concerns me a bit (42%), but I like the high fat for the calories (22%). He looks good, poops are good and it doesn't seem to be bothering him. It is an expensive food, unfortunately, but only a little more than the Blue Buffalo wilderness my other two dogs get. 

The trick is keeping the other dogs from finishing his food. THEY don't need any more weight on them. LOL

Anyone have thoughts on this brand?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

outwest said:


> ...
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on this brand?


Hi Outwest,

I made some remarks about it below


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very good brand. Better than Blue Buffalo in my opinion. I wouldn't worry about the protein contents. It's not going to harm him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly loves this brand.......except she picks out all the 'boost morsels' first, and leaves the kibble until she is hungry enough to eat them!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

nu2poodles, I didn't notice your other thread about this food. Thanks for pointing it out.  Jazz eats it pretty well, but he is settled on about 3 - 3.5 cups a day, which is probably a cup less than he needs to be a perfect weight. He is gaining a little weight, though, which I am happy about.


----------

